# Cobia!!!



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

Took a trip out to our "secret" spot in Navarre to try and get some quick ERS. Yakntat had his 2 in 30 minutes, then promptly ditched me to go hang out with his family. I sat there trying to gut it out and eventually got an 18incher.










Didn't get my second red, but I didn't manage to grab a couple decent Lane Snapper. They taste just as good :thumbup:
Then I pull up this monster!










Alright, he's only 21inches, but he is a Cobia . At first I thought it was a damn Remora, till I noticed he had no sucker head. Back in the water he went to terrorize someone another day. Wind picked up and it got nice and choppy, so I decided to head back in. My duster rig barely hit the water when I got slammed by a nice King. 









Throw my rig out and barely have time to set the pole down and this beast takes me for a ride. My largest to date.









Close to shore my rig gets slammed again, and peels off quite a bit of line. The fight was eerily reminiscent of a battle I had with a BFT not too long ago. Sadly, it was just a roided up Bobo. He wrecked himself trying to get away and pretty much just rolled over and gave up beside the yak. Cut Bait!









Total haul for the day









On a side note, once again I broke something on the yak. During the launch I went to jump in from the right side and heard a crack. Look down and the side bar is cracked. I really need to lose some weight 


















Tight Lines!


----------



## yakntat (May 12, 2011)

Nice report and great video. I think it took me 35 min though to get my limit of snapper today. 2 cobia's in one day, odd.


----------



## Cracker (May 15, 2012)

Good report!!!!


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Nice report. Great photos too. Quite a mixed bag of fishing.


----------



## Wilbur (Jan 17, 2011)

Nice job! Navarre sounds like it's been good lateley.


----------



## EODangler (Apr 7, 2011)

Nice vid!! What is that rod and reel combo? What do you usually target with that setup?


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

EODangler said:


> Nice vid!! What is that rod and reel combo? What do you usually target with that setup?


It's a Calcutta TE401 paired with a 7 & 1/2 ft St. Croix Mojo Inshore Hvy action. I use it for trolling and throwing heavy lures.


----------



## pompanopete (Aug 5, 2009)

I will be darned.... I guess I caught one also today. I really thought it was a big remora, looks exactly like the one you caught. Cool.


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

Very nice mess of fish right there.

Btw, What model kayak is that?


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

southern yakker said:


> Very nice mess of fish right there.
> 
> Btw, What model kayak is that?


Hobie Aircraft Carrier 

(Pro Angler)


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

Ginzu said:


> Hobie Aircraft Carrier
> 
> (Pro Angler)


Alright thanks.that yak is nice


----------



## FishGolfDrink (Apr 19, 2011)

nice lanes!


----------



## hookdropper (Feb 7, 2009)

Had a awesome day ginzu, like a floating joe patties


----------



## Yakmaster (Dec 24, 2011)

cool video


----------



## trectenwald (Feb 28, 2011)

Nice haul! Hopefully I'll run into you out there sometime. Still havent popped my yak red snapper cherry yet:thumbdown: . I could definetly use some pointers. Tight lines...


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

FishGolfDrink said:


> nice lanes!


We've pulled a bunch of nice Lanes off one spot this year. Pretty tasty.


----------

